# Sunday's Show and Tell.....11/27/16..Thanksgiving



## jd56 (Nov 27, 2016)

Wow, Thanksgiving week. 
Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
Great times with friends and family. 
It's also that one time of the year when I think picking the old family treasures is at its highest and the  potential to find a really old piece is greatly heightened. 

So let's see what relics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Nov 27, 2016)

here is another Anvil I have just purchased .. Its a Massive Monster 573 Lb. Austrian Church Window Anvil !! Its in perfect condition with over the top rebound !!  .. its still in Austria awaiting its shipment with several others ( not mine ) to the USA in January... a YouTube video of the same size Church Window Anvil being demonstrated can be seen and heard if you Google Church Window Anvils.. it is awesome !!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 27, 2016)

Had a few items come in this week.
1. Got this nicer Torrington U bar for my 42 Wartime Elgin from Cds2323( thanks Chris).  It's a perfect patina match for the bike.
2. Couple pair of Elgin torpedo grips from rideahiggins ( thanks Jim).
3. A couple of cool license plates from 
Fxo550 (thanks Freddie).
And thank you Cabe. I always find such cool stuff here.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 27, 2016)

Got some goodies while home in New York visiting for the holiday. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Nov 27, 2016)

JKT said:


> here is another Anvil I have just purchased .. Its a Massive Monster 573 Lb. Austrian Church Window Anvil !! Its in perfect condition with over the top rebound !!  .. its still in Austria awaiting its shipment with several others ( not mine ) to the USA in January... a YouTube video of the same size Church Window Anvil being demonstrated can be seen and heard if you Google Church Window Anvils.. it is awesome !!
> 
> View attachment 388564
> 
> ...




WOW, that thing is a behemoth. It sure is in nice shape. Congrats on that beauty.


----------



## Arrington (Nov 27, 2016)

No bikes this week.  Just a 1905-1915 butcher block that I don't need and this old porcelain neon rexall sign.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 27, 2016)

Picked this nice gem up. Its huge!!!


----------



## moparrecyclers (Nov 27, 2016)

"Black Oysters" for Thanksgiving 65' Ludwig Black Oysters that is. Very Tasty!


 
Also found this NOS Raceway Bike Flap while at the antique store.


----------



## JKT (Nov 27, 2016)

stoney said:


> WOW, that thing is a behemoth. It sure is in nice shape. Congrats on that beauty.




thanks Stoney !! Church Window Anvils are one of the nicest looking Anvils made.. not rare over there but rather rare in this country.. and large ones being even less common..


----------



## catfish (Nov 27, 2016)

> View attachment 388564




Beautiful!


----------



## XBPete (Nov 27, 2016)

I received some marine naugahyde I ordered to recover a nice Persons saddle I bought from Ram here on the CABE and recovered the seat that was tan to go with my Looptail and got a nice 20's axle and pedals from Chris. Now that our harvest and canning is done I can get on with some projects.


----------



## rickyd (Nov 27, 2016)

Can't find any markings maybe under paint? Not sure what I've bought but, oh well.ps just noticed that's a really bad pic.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 27, 2016)

First ride on the 55 Hawthorne Deluxe !


----------



## TicTocRob (Nov 27, 2016)

First ride on the Columbia Three Star Deluxe.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petritl (Nov 27, 2016)

Vintage road bike goodies

Ambrosia 19 alloy wheel set laced to Campagnolo Record hubs, Cinelli 64 bars, Japanese toeclips, Campagnolo fluted seatpost, Shimano 600 6spd freewheel (13/14/15/16/17/18), and cool Ciusso bottle cage:


----------



## tech549 (Nov 27, 2016)

picked this up this morning from a fellow caber nice heavy old work stand


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 27, 2016)

got this 1941 elgin from a caber this week and two more bike,s. nice bike thank you. you know who you are


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 27, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> got this 1941 elgin from a caber this week and two more bike,s. nice bike thank you. you know who you are    View attachment 388759 View attachment 388761 View attachment 388762 View attachment 388763 View attachment 388764 View attachment 388767 View attachment 388770 View attachment 388772



.............. Robertriley


----------



## nycet3 (Nov 27, 2016)

Found this very nice nickel plated majestic 36 front hub & and some assorted NOS oil filler caps. A couple are Partidges for BSA.
Also, a few sets of these grips. REG made. Not sure of year.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 27, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> got this 1941 elgin from a caber this week and two more bike,s. nice bike thank you. you know who you are    View attachment 388759 View attachment 388761 View attachment 388762 View attachment 388763 View attachment 388764 View attachment 388767 View attachment 388770 View attachment 388772





Still one of my favorites... If you decide to pass this one on, keep me in mind Love orange!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 27, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> got this 1941 elgin from a caber this week and two more bike,s. nice bike thank you. you know who you are    View attachment 388759 View attachment 388761 View attachment 388762 View attachment 388763 View attachment 388764 View attachment 388767 View attachment 388770 View attachment 388772



Congrats on the new Elgin among others that you picked up from me this weekend.  I had 4 to 6 bikes too many and the wife kept taking them out of the garage and putting them in the driveway or backyard.  Down sizing sucks but the realization that I had to do so hit me and there really wasn't anyway around it except to sell 4-6 bikes from the collection.  I know I had quite a few people that wanted the orange Elgin but when you purchased the Long tank and Colson, I really couldn't say no. At least they're not sitting outside in the rain. I also want to say sorry to Frank because he is one of the handful of people that inquired about that bike after I purchased it. It wasn't for sale but when Richard was here we work out a deal on 3 bikes


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 27, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Congrats on the new Elgin among others that you picked up from me this weekend.  I had 4 to 6 bikes too many and the wife kept taking them out of the garage and putting them in the driveway or backyard.  Down sizing sucks but the realization that I had to do so hit me and there really wasn't anyway around it except to sell 4-6 bikes from the collection.  I know I had quite a few people that wanted the orange Elgin but when you purchased the Long tank and Colson, I really couldn't say no. At least they're not sitting outside in the rain. I also want to say sorry to Frank because he is one of the handful of people that inquired about that bike after I purchased it. It wasn't for sale but when Richard was here we work out a deal on 3 bikes



who Richard must be some kind of bike guy  in the hobby     well he got some cool bike,s from you


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 27, 2016)

one more for the horder  thanksgiving bike thanks for give me the money to buy a cool bike ya baby


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 27, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 388891 View attachment 388892 View attachment 388893 View attachment 388894 View attachment 388895 View attachment 388896 View attachment 388897 View attachment 388898



You are just dragging it out tonight.   Come on brother, what else did you get this weekend?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 27, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> You are just dragging it out tonight.   Come on brother, what else did you get this weekend?



just some cool bike,s that all


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 27, 2016)

I received my rear light, headlight and horn for the motorcycle and had them added to the bike.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 27, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I received my rear light, headlight and horn for the motorcycle and had them added to the bike. View attachment 388901 View attachment 388902 View attachment 388903 View attachment 388905



that thing is bad a$$


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 27, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> got this 1941 elgin from a caber this week and two more bike,s. nice bike thank you. you know who you are    View attachment 388759 View attachment 388761 View attachment 388762 View attachment 388763 View attachment 388764 View attachment 388767 View attachment 388770 View attachment 388772



Dude, you gonna have to start sleeping on the porch pretty soon, lol.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 27, 2016)

Got an old wood fireplace, andirons and a fake log burning doodad!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 27, 2016)

Wondering which bike  manufacturers used the fat torpedo ?


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 27, 2016)

Picked up some little kids pedal boat in the box...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 28, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> Wondering which bike  manufacturers used the fat torpedo ?
> 
> View attachment 388931
> 
> ...



Seen the fat Delta torpedoes on several prewar Snyder built bikes.


----------



## catfish (Nov 28, 2016)

mostly use on Rollfast bikes. 



rustystone2112 said:


> Wondering which bike  manufacturers used the fat torpedo ?
> 
> View attachment 388931


----------



## rocketman (Nov 28, 2016)

JKT said:


> here is another Anvil I have just purchased .. Its a Massive Monster 573 Lb. Austrian Church Window Anvil !! Its in perfect condition with over the top rebound !!  .. its still in Austria awaiting its shipment with several others ( not mine ) to the USA in January... a YouTube video of the same size Church Window Anvil being demonstrated can be seen and heard if you Google Church Window Anvils.. it is awesome !!
> 
> View attachment 388564
> 
> ...



What a beauty.  No concern for anchoring on this one. It sure does spank my 100 pounder.......................


----------



## bricycle (Nov 28, 2016)

rickyd said:


> Can't find any markings maybe under paint? Not sure what I've bought but, oh well.ps just noticed that's a really bad pic.




E.A. Horn.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 28, 2016)

catfish said:


> mostly use on Rollfast bikes.



cool, I thought that's what the partial decal on the top of the light read but I couldn't find a complete picture of one for comparison. Thank you.


catfish said:


> mostly use on Rollfast bikes.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 28, 2016)

Nothing bike related, but picked up a neat 1924 CO plate from a junk shop while at my in laws house in Denver.


----------



## morton (Nov 28, 2016)

More non bike stuff from the past few weeks, most from a local toy show yesterday.  I had a good spring getting bike stuff, but looks like now I'm being shut out. 

Marx Set. Tinplate from when things were made in the USA.  Not very realistic but they do have a certain charm.






Reconditioned transformer from a local guy.  Mine stopped working and he offered to loan me this one until he could get the original repaired but for $30 I bought it and will have 2 if he can repair the one I had.  Nice guy.






Plastic model V-1 rocket...I like the "flames" out the back.  DC 3 in the backround is would make a nice handlebar or fender ornament if I can find a prop that is missing.






Now this is a spinner!  Get this one going in the wind and you could lop off an appendage. Made of some type of alloy.






Plastic model yacht from the 50's or 60's....looks complete and unbuilt with nice box art.






Mike Scott new old stock wifffe ball...probably from 1987 as he was a Cy Young winner in 1986






Some postwar Lionel rolling stock...dirty but well worth $5 a piece.  Tender has whistle I have yet to test.






Finally, a couple of "cereal" cars, painted but easily removed with brake fluid or easy off.


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 28, 2016)

Dayton Wartime for me!  Just need fenders for the plate.


----------



## flightlinerflashback (Nov 28, 2016)

Found an old tootsie toy Chrysler.   Looks like early '50s.   Missing right front wheel and axle. Rummaged through my spare model car tires and wheels and found something real close.


----------



## JKT (Nov 28, 2016)

rocketman said:


> What a beauty.  No concern for anchoring on this one. It sure does spank my 100 pounder.......................



 I started with a very early 112 lb. Fisher Norris made in Newport Maine between 1847-1852 and have been working my way up..


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 28, 2016)

The is my mid life crisis score  (for this week anyway). To paraphrase Kevin Spacey in American Beauty "_it's the bike I've always wanted and now I have it. I rule_!"


----------



## rocketman (Nov 28, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> The is my mid life crisis score  (for this week anyway). To paraphrase Kevin Spacey in American Beauty "_it's the bike I've always wanted and now I have it. I rule_!"
> 
> View attachment 389448





bikewhorder said:


> The is my mid life crisis score  (for this week anyway). To paraphrase Kevin Spacey in American Beauty "_it's the bike I've always wanted and now I have it. I rule_!"
> 
> View attachment 389448



Smokin hot twin!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iverider (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice CB77. I had a far crustier project that I impulsively sold to buy a VW that was sold before I had the cash from the bike in my hand. Oh well. I'd look like a damned circus bear on that that thing anyway!


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 28, 2016)

*Lindy bike ornament "cover-up"



(last weekend @ garage sale)*


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 28, 2016)

Didn't get any motorcycles this week, but I did get a batch of racing trophies from 1973 +/- at the flea market that I'll sell off if anyone's interested...
Trophies as well as sporting goods is something else I collect and I haven't come across this genre often.
Chris


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 30, 2016)

JKT said:


> here is another Anvil I have just purchased .. Its a Massive Monster 573 Lb. Austrian Church Window Anvil !! Its in perfect condition with over the top rebound !!  .. its still in Austria awaiting its shipment with several others ( not mine ) to the USA in January... a YouTube video of the same size Church Window Anvil being demonstrated can be seen and heard if you Google Church Window Anvils.. it is awesome !!
> 
> View attachment 388564
> 
> ...





The UPS guy must really like you JKT!


----------



## JKT (Nov 30, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> The UPS guy must really like you JKT!



 well lets just say his balls are getting bigger !!! lol


----------

